# Lost Trifle Recipe



## Kammy (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey all!

About 3 years ago I made a trifle for my husbands family and it literally knocked their socks off!!  For the life of me I can't find the recipe.  I've searched the internet to no end and can't find anything that I remember it being like.  I've exhausted my cookbooks and can't find it in any of them..

in a couple of weeks I am hosting a dinner event and planned to have this as dessert till I realized I no longer possess the recipe.  However, I'm hoping and praying someone may be able to bail me out here 

The most I remember of it was that it started out with this amazing (very dense---almost carrot cake like) coconut pound cake.  It had raspberries and raspberry jam.  That's all I remember -- cry.

If this is ringing a bell for anyone (even tho it's vague  ) I would really appreciate your suggestions!  

Thanks again all!!!


----------



## babetoo (Jan 24, 2010)

go to joyofbaking.com or google it. i would think you could add coconut to any pound cake recipe. under trifle on this side, there are good descriptions of components for trifle, that should be helpfull.


----------

